# Alice in Wonderland...



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello! Just wanted to see who was doing anything Alice in Wonderland themed this year?

Be it a Mad Hatter tea party or just an individual character… or a spin on any character! 

I’m going as zombie Alice. Traditional Alice outfit is almost complete, fully sewn though I’ve yet to zombie it up with make up and general mess! I’m not wearing a wig, my hair is shoulder length blonde anyway so I’ve just bought a hair extension set to lengthen it for her look. I wanted to add a bit of myself to it as well so have hunted around Edinburgh/Glasgow as well as online for little Alice related props I can take to the party with me/attach to the outfit. My favourite has to be my “Drink Me” bottle necklace! It’s so cute. 

I’ve got liquid latex that I’ll be using to achieve my zombified look…I can’t wait!! 


Please feel free to post pics of your previous Alice exploits or your ‘so far’ pics for this year. Or any ideas or tips for creating the ultimate Halloween Wonderland experience are also welcome.


Carly


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Wild Cat ~ Carly ~
As you know Im doing the AIW theme ~ there's a few friends on my page doing so as well. 
Check out Mandathewitch ~ she did an awesome AIW theme party last year... and a few more are doing it this year ....fun fun fun!

Meanwhile heres a video of American McGees Mad Hatter tea party ...
YouTube - Mad Hatter - Uninvited guest for tea


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's the top half of my Queen of Hearts - it's a long sleeveless coat of red & black over a black satin skirt & top (was a bridesmaid gown I got for $8 at goodwill and altered to fit), the giant heart "collar"is attached to the coat, I'll be doing big red hair, the crown in the photo, red fingerless long gloves, black lashes with red jewels, and a big human heart on a broom handle is my sceptor. Didn't turn out exactly as I wanted, but I was totally sidetracked with a cold that stole a week of my Halloween plans away from me, so I'm just happy to have something done!

If that photo isn't working, try here.


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

*Queen of Hearts AIW dress*



HeatherEve1234 said:


> Here's the top half of my Queen of Hearts - it's a long sleeveless coat of red & black over a black satin skirt & top (was a bridesmaid gown I got for $8 at goodwill and altered to fit), the giant heart "collar"is attached to the coat, I'll be doing big red hair, the crown in the photo, red fingerless long gloves, black lashes with red jewels, and a big human heart on a broom handle is my sceptor. Didn't turn out exactly as I wanted, but I was totally sidetracked with a cold that stole a week of my Halloween plans away from me, so I'm just happy to have something done!
> 
> If that photo isn't working, try here.


HeatherEve ~ the dress looks like its gonna be fabulous ~ I see you found the roll of checkered tablecloth ~ Awesome ~ Im running out of money so I have to paint mine  but it will be maybe a lil scarier LOL

Ani
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1900&pictureid=25615


----------



## CatSkynr (Sep 10, 2009)

Did Alice last year. Some Pics Here


----------



## wildcat123 (Oct 9, 2009)

CatSkynr said:


> Did Alice last year. Some Pics Here


I love them!! Really, amazing. Very inspired and just so... individual looking. Well done.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I think after the movie comes out next year there will be some good costumes for Halloween.

YouTube - Alice In Wonderland - Official Trailer [HD]


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

I am not looking forward to that movie at all. Everything I've seen of it makes the Mad Hatter look very important, which isn't true. The only reason that's happening is because the movie is being directed by Tim Burton and Johnny Depp is playing the Mad Hatter, so of course he'll be in the spotlight.

I think zombie Alice is a great idea! If possible, provide some pics so we can see how it turned out.


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

AIW sounds like a really fun concept. Alice just looks so menacing holding that knife!


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Ditto post from "done with decor yet" forum ~ but is about AIW theme......

Ani from Oregon here ~ (M) Alice In Wonderland theme
Well the wall hanging/curtains survived the cats for two days so I think they'll survive the get together Saturday ~ yay. 

I just read about the gift bags above ~ 

I have party favors and to go baggies this year instead of my usual gift bags cuz mines an open house party so not sure who all to show up (cept for sure good friends) ...

I have "5 hour energy drink" bottles (peeled the label off and attached "drink me" labels for adults.
and
Lil bottles of bubble blow mix (like you give out at weddings) for the kids. Not sure what to label them ''Dont drink me ..blow me" doesnt sound right... LOL Any suggestions .... Maybe no label? But I dont want them to drink it ...hmmm dilemna.

And instead of trying to work out a circulating blood tea pour for my Mad Hatter corner ~ I inserted one of those plug in fog makers in tea pot....now the tea pot changes led lights and has fog mist coming out ... I think I'll get some dry ice for the tea cups in front of the Mad Hatter and scary Dormouse.  Wickedly awesome.

~ anyone else doing something wacky with their Tea Pots and Cups???


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Ditto post from "done with decor yet" forum ~ but is about AIW theme......

Ani from Oregon here ~ (M) Alice In Wonderland theme
Well the wall hanging/curtains survived the cats for two days so I think they'll survive the get together Saturday ~ yay. 

I just read about the gift bags above ~ 

I have party favors and to go baggies this year instead of my usual gift bags cuz mines an open house party so not sure who all to show up (cept for sure good friends) ...

I have "5 hour energy drink" bottles (peeled the label off and attached "drink me" labels for adults.
and
Lil bottles of bubble blow mix (like you give out at weddings) for the kids. Not sure what to label them ''Dont drink me ..blow me" doesnt sound right... LOL Any suggestions .... Maybe no label? But I dont want them to drink it ...hmmm dilemna.

And instead of trying to work out a circulating blood tea pour for my Mad Hatter corner ~ I inserted one of those plug in fog makers in tea pot....now the tea pot changes led lights and has fog mist coming out ... I think I'll get some dry ice for the tea cups in front of the Mad Hatter and scary Dormouse.  Wickedly awesome.

~ anyone else doing something wacky with their Tea Pots and Cups???


----------

